# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting/Wading Report; Seadrift, TX. 8/5/22



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

This past week has been some ups and downs. Good sight casting conditions turned ugly as SE winds came out of nowhere. But, I don't want to talk bad about it because it brought some much needed water back into the bay. We did manage to find shelter in some back marsh ponds and creeks, even managed a sight casting a couple nice flounder sneaking down the edges. The wade fishing scene is starting to improve with the rise in water. Starting off early in the pre-dawn hours we made a couple stops on some shell where we managed a mixed bite of keeper size trout, some big reef redfish, and a couple solid summertime trout.

Most of our trout wading came on soft plastics in a variety of colors from chicken of the c to strawberry wine, mostly in the Down South Lures models. The reef redfish couldn't resist the topwaters, as that was the safest thing to throw being they were up against the edge of the reef. We had a few other trouty blow ups, but only one really wanted it.

As the water leveled off the later part of the week, we noticed some of the reds were already starting to make their move. We saw most of our fish at the ends of creeks that dumped onto a shallow sand flat or pond. This is where most of the bait was stacked up so it makes perfect sense. Funny how they know these water level changes and how to adjust. All our fish were released in great shape and I would like to thank all the clients for putting forth this effort to help the bays recover.

On a side note, we do have August 10&11th open if anybody is interested in sight casting. The winds look like they are really going to cooperate.


----------

